# New toys for 06/07 hardwater.



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ooooooo I cant wait.

What new toys errr, I mean tools, is everyone getting for the new ice season.

I picked up one of the new fish traps. I really like that they beefed up their conduit size.

Anybody out there gonna try the FL-20?


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I just bought a Fish Trap Vouyager a couple weeks ago....bought a new Jiffy model 30 last year, not too impressed with it right now but its not broke in yet...and i think im gonna buy an FL-18 in a few weeks....may as well break the bank.... :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Cant wait to get the new Fish Trap Yukon on the water


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

How are the new tarps on the Clams. I have a last years model Yukon and seen the New X2. That gray on the front seems like it would give quite a bit of light through! Havent seen one in person yet.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Perch rod. I know there are not many perch lakes left out there, but the one I had just got the tip taken off. 

But as of right now I really have not thought about it that much. Might be time to start. :beer:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

The new clam X's give alot of light through....


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

FRABILL ALL THE WAY 
JIFFY ALSO 
YOU CANT GO WRONG 
I JUST BOUGHT THE FORTRESS IT IS AWSOME
WHER IS EVERONE FISHING NEXT WEEKEND ANYDIEHARDS OUT THERE


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

i was pumped to see a surrounding dam had ice on it....granted that it was only 2 1/2 inches and still open water...we still got out and drilled some holes(hand auger) but unfortunately we got out late and the perch bite was off....still exciting to get on the ice though....


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I said I wasn't going to buy the new Vexilar this season.

I lied. 

I bought the FL-20 this weekend. :lol:

My girlfriend and I drew a 25% off coupon at an L&M Fleet Store in Minnesota. They already cut $20 off the price of all the Vexilars for the "Door Buster" special on Friday Morning. With 25% off of that, I couldn't go wrong. It made getting up at 4:30 a.m. (bargain hunting, not regular hunting  ) worth it!

So I got an FL-20 for $360. I figured that opportunity wouldn't come around again for at least a couple years. I've been drooling over the red-green glow of the flasher. I haven't marked any fish though.

Course...there's no ice............yet!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

That's quite a good deal Nick!!

Sold my FL-18 on e-Bay and just bought the FL-20 yesterday from a place in Minneapolis. He sold me just the head unit and a 12 degree ice-ducer for $389 and I'll put it on my Ultracase from the FL-18 I sold. Got $245 for the 18, so upgrade cost was $144...not too bad of a deal.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You too Dr.J - Ebay always makes for a nice turn around.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been drooling over the FL-20. Heck Nick you can only write about something so much before you have to have it right!?!?!

Let me know how it works for you. I'm still rocking the 8 but it works.


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

you need to have the carbs ajusted on the jiffys
they come to california epa specs and they wont run right take if to a shop that knows somthingabout jiffys it will cost like 10 or 15 dollars


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> So I got an FL-20 for $360. I figured that opportunity wouldn't come around again for at least a couple years. I've been drooling over the red-green glow of the flasher. I haven't marked any fish though.
> 
> Course...there's no ice............yet!


That's a heck of a deal!  Let us know how you like your new unit. I'm contemplating putting my FL-18 on Ebay and picking up the new FL-20.


----------

